
 Learn Cypher – the Neo4j query language - wglb
http://www.neo4j.org/learn/cypher
======
jexp
Much better, to use the Neo4j online course, as it is more comprehensive and
not just a quick getting started:
[http://neo4j.org/learn/online_course](http://neo4j.org/learn/online_course)

